# vin numbers



## noobtastic (Jan 5, 2006)

I want to research a few trucks that are going up for auction tomarrow... I could pay $25 to carfax... but im a cheap skate. I havent had much luck finding a website that offers this type of service for free, most of them just link back to carfax. Does anyone know of a website that will do this for free? or perhaps maybe someone who already has an account could be nice and help me out? Thanks in advance


----------



## Spacemonkey6401 (Jul 27, 2006)

PM me.


----------



## noobtastic (Jan 5, 2006)

pmed


----------



## Spacemonkey6401 (Jul 27, 2006)

PMed back.


----------

